# Need Multiple Weeks starting May 1++ at Wyndham Patriots Place in Wmsburg



## johnstonga (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking for *Multiple Weeks *beginning May 1
Large One BR or Two BR  at *Wyndham Patriot's Place in Williamsburg*.

*RCI resort # 1141

Here's link on ClubWyndham website*
https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts/wyndham-patriots-place.page


----------



## chapjim (Mar 16, 2018)

That's different!  You're usually selling Wmsburg.


----------



## johnstonga (Mar 17, 2018)

chapjim said:


> That's different!  You're usually selling Wmsburg.



Can't get too much of a good thing!    
OR
Wyndham changes may transform me from 'competition' to 'customer' !!


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi, 
I have 2 weeks in Kings Creek
April 29-May 6
2BR, sleep 6, FK
And 
1 week in WilliamsburgPlantation 
2BR, sleep 6, FK


----------



## johnstonga (Mar 17, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 weeks in Kings Creek
> April 29-May 6
> 2BR, sleep 6, FK
> ...



Thanks I'm trying to extend my stay at Pat's Place..... and a nice Tugger just got me booked until Memorial Day weekend!!   Thanks, Bob.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 27, 2018)

johnstonga said:


> Thanks I'm trying to extend my stay at Pat's Place..... and a nice Tugger just got me booked until Memorial Day weekend!!   Thanks, Bob.


Not sure if you're staying there or are out of points and flipping weeks on LMR, but I've got all you want or need with no guest cert fees.  PM me.


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 27, 2018)

johnstonga said:


> Looking for *Multiple Weeks *beginning May 1
> Large One BR or Two BR  at *Wyndham Patriot's Place in Williamsburg*.
> 
> *RCI resort # 1141
> ...


Hi how many weeks are you wanting? Please get back to me cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 27, 2018)

[Deleted - the maximum allowed rate in the forum is $700 per week.]


----------

